# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  take a bow..........Rihanna

## khaled aljonidee

اغنية جديدة للمغنية Rihanna 

بعنوان take a bow

تحتل المركز الثالث في top ten 

http://www.4shared.com/file/41238902...a_Bow.html?s=1

بتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم

و شكراً

----------


## LORD OF MUSIC

شكرا الك اغنيه جميله

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً اخ lord of music

بس ان شاء الله الاعضاء يسمعوها

----------


## ابو العبد

الاغنية عندي وبسمعها وحلوة سمعت اغنية Umbrella ل Rihanna

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الاغنية عندي وبسمعها وحلوة سمعت اغنية Umbrella ل Rihanna


سمعتها قبل سنة و 3 شهور

ههههههههه

----------

